# Food Plots



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I am planning on making a food plot to give deer something to chew on in the winter and I have the stuff to spray the plots but nothing for tilling it. Are there any types of seed that can just be planted on top of the soil? I can put some straw on top if I needed to though. Any help?


----------

